
An Interview with Tumblr's Lead Designer, Peter Vidani - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2013/05/03/an-interview-with-peter-vidani-of-tumblr/
======
jakerocheleau
Very cool interview, I love reading about how things work "behind-the-scenes".

